# Who wrote the most tunes we enjoy every day?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I have my idea of this. And the name doesn't begin with S or M!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I think that will be a very different pallet but I go for *V*


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I would say either D or T or perhaps a B?

But a question as well: how do you define "tunes we enjoy every day"? Is this the traditional tune, like Tchaikovsky's opening of his 1st piano concerto or are we talking more abstract like say the first subject from Bach's little G minor fugue? Cause I enjoy Bach's more but it would probably not be considered a "tune" by many.


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

This shortly after Christmas I feel pretty certain it's P or T.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My money's on *D*.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

KenOC said:


> My money's on *D*.


Does your money also cover vorak?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Does your money also cover vorak?


You might very well think that; I couldn't possibly comment.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

KenOC said:


> You might very well think that; I couldn't possibly comment.


Well, Dvorak would have been my choice followed closely by Tchaikovsky but I do find humming Bach a lot more than either of these fine composers myself.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Paul McCartney?


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

Arnold Schoenberg.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

MarkW said:


> Paul McCartney?


Lennon and, I suspect, but I do agree and wouldn't mind betting their music will last longer than most contemporary classical stuff.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm partial to Mr. G.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have no idea what this thread title is supposed to be prying out of me. 

"Tunes" to me conjures up casual popular music. I don't use that word to describe the memorable melodies of the great composers.

So, given that background, for me it's Simon & Garfunkel.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Eric Coates comes to my mind when thinking of tunes!

Sorry, I didn't realise the thread is who wrote the most tunes.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Lennon/McCartney?
Smokey Robinson?

Probably no one classical.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

isorhythm said:


> Lennon/McCartney?
> Smokey Robinson?
> 
> Probably no one classical.


You can always open your own thread about non classical tunes.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Bee Gees? The Gibbs has a huge impact on pop music. What do you think, did they just 'started a joke'?


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Just from the ballet clips alone, I'd say T, but it depends on who "we" are.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I have no idea what this thread title is supposed to be prying out of me.
> 
> "Tunes" to me conjures up casual popular music. I don't use that word to describe the memorable melodies of the great composers.
> 
> So, given that background, for me it's Simon & Garfunkel.


S & G is a great choice.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

I think it might be Borodin: several of his beautiful themes were used as the basis for 'popular' tunes in the musical Kismet.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

pcnog11 said:


> Bee Gees? The Gibbs has a huge impact on pop music. What do you think, did they just 'started a joke'?


Heh! Heh!

I used to get down with them. A wholesome-sounding group!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> S & G is a great choice.


Thank you!

I grew up with their music. So many memories....The Boxer, Mrs. Robinson etc;

Two kids from NYC....like me!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

bharbeke said:


> Just from the ballet clips alone, I'd say T, but it depends on who "we" are.


I was thinking of T also. He's produced many ubiquitous tunes, including the one from R&J.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I grew up with their music. So many memories....The Boxer, Mrs. Robinson etc;
> 
> Two kids from NYC....like me!


I didn't grow up with their music but I love it anyway. Sound of silence is one of my all-time favorite songs.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> S & G is a great choice.


Don't forget G & S: "I polished up the handles so carefully....."


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> Don't forget G & S: "I polished up the handles so carefully....."


They were right on target with that one. The very definition of ineptitude.....now, Washington DC.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Depends on the "we" you are referring to. For my generation it would be The Who, Beatles, Stones, Stevie Wonder. My parents generation would probably cite Cole Porter, the Gershwins, Irving Berlin, Duke Ellington, Leonard Bernstein.

Classical music? Mendelssohn,Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninov, Chopin.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Chuck Jones, maybe.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

But why? Every day is to enjoy. We can hear a different tune each new day. 
Why? (from Berio's sequenza)


----------



## Five and Dime (Jul 8, 2016)

Gabriel Faure
Gabriel Faure
Gabriel Faure


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

today its the army of producers and ghostwriters who wrote those ****** songs by "The Weeknd" and "Drake"


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I grew up with their music. So many memories....The Boxer, Mrs. Robinson etc;
> 
> Two kids from NYC....like me!


Bridge Over Troubled Waters


----------

